# if you were a villager, what would your personality be?



## focus (Jan 30, 2016)

just wondering. what would your personality be and why? :]


----------



## creamyy (Jan 30, 2016)

I'd be a normal. just because I don't fit into the others. I could be a smug but female.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 30, 2016)

i'm not really sure which personality type is most similar to my personality, but i voted for normal because that's probably my favourite personality type.


----------



## Greggy (Jan 30, 2016)

Cranky's the personality type I can really relate myself the most. It may not sound like it but I am very grumpy, unsociable, irritable, questions trends, and some people call me gramps. Even if I can see myself to jocks with their hot-headedness and uchis with their rough n' tough exterior, I still relate to cranky types more.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Jan 30, 2016)

If I were a male, I'd be a mix of lazy and cranky. As a female, I'm snooty.


----------



## Geoni (Jan 30, 2016)

Jock.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or a mix of jock and cranky.


----------



## otomatoe (Jan 30, 2016)

i'll be a 50:50 of cranky and uchi I guess


----------



## NursePhantump (Jan 30, 2016)

Lazy, I procrastinate too much and sleep too much and am always hungry. It's why Stitches and I get along so well.


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 30, 2016)

I would definitely fit into the lazy category xD I love sleep (Though I don't get much of it), I never pass up cake.. or chips.. or really any junk food because I eat extremely unhealthy but kind of don't care... I'm surprisingly thin considering how much crap I eat. I guess I give thanks to a good metabolism xD Haha


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 30, 2016)

Mix with Normal and Snooty or Cranky.


----------



## Aali (Jan 30, 2016)

I'd be Aaliyah the Lazy Cat


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 30, 2016)

Uchi... ima tomboy no doubt about it :3


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 30, 2016)

Uchi as a girl, probably smug if I was a guy.


----------



## TamaMushroom (Jan 30, 2016)

I would say 50% Normal, 25% Smug and 25%Peppy. I'm a male though ...


----------



## BlueSkies (Jan 30, 2016)

I'd say half Lazy and half Normal. Although I'm female...
Honestly, I can't pass up on junk food. And I find myself enjoying activities Normals seem to like?


----------



## Shawna (Jan 30, 2016)

Peppy!  I am a girl and I am very bubbly and excitable! <3


----------



## AudyBanana (Jan 30, 2016)

I voted for lazy, but I'm also like a normal villager.


----------



## Bam (Jan 31, 2016)

50% Uchi, 25% Lazy, 25% Peppy (obv not lazy and peppy at the same time though


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jan 31, 2016)

Uchi, cause tomboy at heart since day 1


----------



## newleaves (Jan 31, 2016)

peppy/lazy, i'm usually a mix of both depending on my mood at the time.
but i'm sure most of my friends would say i'm cranky or lazy,, ੨( ･᷄ ︵･᷅ )ｼ​


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2016)

probably smug, they are so cute. I'd totally be something like Shep lel


----------



## radioloves (Jan 31, 2016)

I picked normal, but seems like it can be a mixture between uchi and cranky too lol


----------



## teshima (Jan 31, 2016)

definitely uchi. i'm really stocky and athletic and not the typical image of feminine, but I love getting dolled up.


----------



## Cailey (Jan 31, 2016)

lazy fasho


----------



## Akira-chan (Feb 1, 2016)

Im lazy af like its not even funny.


----------



## Horizon (Feb 1, 2016)

Snooty; some people in this world just have no class.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 2, 2016)

A smug but female, or a lazy. I'd probably be a mix of lazy, cranky, and smug. =D


----------



## Sweetley (Feb 2, 2016)

I would say uchi or lazy.


----------



## Kaiserin (Feb 4, 2016)

A mix of lazy and Normal.


----------



## Maelawni (Feb 4, 2016)

I don't think I can be just one haha; I'd be a mix of normal, uchi, and cranky!
Closest is normal, though, because they're really friendly and a bit sensitive. :'3

EDIT: Omg how did I forget the lazy personality. So a mix of normal, uchi, cranky, AND lazy lol.


----------



## itsmadness (Feb 5, 2016)

Snooty. When Whitney mentioned her yelling at kids to get off of her yawn, I knew that we were kindred spirits.


----------



## smileorange (Feb 6, 2016)

A combination of lazy and cranky, I think. I'm pretty grouchy a lot of the time, and can see myself acting a lot like Avery or Harry.


----------



## pine.apples (Feb 6, 2016)

I would definitely be lazy bc I am, well, lazy!


----------



## mintellect (Feb 6, 2016)

Definetly Uchi, and Lazy, too.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 7, 2016)

50% peppy, 50% uchi

0% normal


----------



## Elov (Feb 9, 2016)

A mixture of Lazy and Cranky.


----------



## treetops (Feb 9, 2016)

im very much an uchi villager. i can be quite blunt and insensitive, my favourite hobbies involve things like fighting and i always tend to speak my mind. but much like an uchi villager, i do value my friends and would do anything for them, whether it be making them feel better or have a nice day out with them. but i also do see myself as a cranky villager.


----------



## Rabirin (Feb 9, 2016)

I'd probably be an uchi, i'm quite tomboyish inrl and I can also be very blunt and insensitive tbh.


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

I think with irl friends and family, I'm a peppy: bubbly and a little hyper. When there's no one familiar, I'm closer to normal. They can be shy too. ^^


----------



## chocopug (Feb 9, 2016)

I'd be lazy. But sometimes I'm peppy too, especially around my friends.


----------



## Eleaf (Feb 9, 2016)

Probably a combination of peppy and normal. It really just depends on where I am/who I'm with, etc.


----------



## pika62221 (Feb 13, 2016)

I know Normal is for female ones, but I really don't fit lazy, jock, smug or cranky, or the peppy, uchi, snooty, pretty much leaving normal.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Feb 14, 2016)

I think I would probably be a cranky or a lazy! Possibly leaning more towards a cranky though


----------

